

How to design websites in Photoshop like a pro - 3stripe
http://greig.cc/photoshop-webdesign/

======
e_w
Do pros design websites in Photoshop? :) The best I know jump straight into
HTML / CSS after sketching wireframes per hand.

~~~
3stripe
Well, that is a different kind of designer/developer hybrid.

I gave it this title to make it clear that I was not entering into this
discussion: it is for people who design websites in Photoshop, whether by
choice or because it is the industry standard tool.

------
ctrl
Should be entitled 3/4 Photoshop tips.

